# Measures to control Sudan water pollution to be taken soon



## SEWELL11 (Sep 24, 2010)

Recently published _*Oil Company News*_ from a German human rights group says that an oil company in southern Sudan is spoiling the drinking water by their oil drilling processes. The group warns that if this is not checked on time the activities of the company shall create serious ecological disasters in southern Sudan. The company has responded to this by starting their actions to curb the pollution caused by the oil production. 

Sign of hope, the German human right group, took samples of water from two major oil fields located at southern Sudan. The locals had complained that the water available had become salty. 

After conducting tests it was found that the samples of drinking water taken from the areas near oil fields were highly contaminated. People who stay in the villages near the vicinity of the oil fields are the worst affected. 

Drinking such polluted water can cause diarrhea and dehydration. This may lead to death if left untreated. 

The first round of tests was conducted in February 2008 and the second part in November 2009. 

The oil production in these two major fields, Mala and Thar Jath, of Sudan are run by White Nile Petroleum Operating Company. The largest shareholder in White Nile Petroleum Operating Company consortium is a Malaysian company named Petronas. Certain other companies from Sweden and India also have significant positions in the consortium. 

The company has already started sipping Nile water for one among the affected village. According to the spokesperson of the company they are planning to take more effective actions to curb the pollution soon.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 24, 2010)

SEWELL11 said:


> Drinking such polluted water can cause diarrhea and dehydration.


Right now, I'm in Vietnam, and I can't drink the tap water because I'll get diarrhea. Anyway, cool story bro.


----------

